# [OT rant about posting a new thread]



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 21, 2002)

Just spent 10 minutes putting up a new thread. When I went to post it, I was told I hadn't logged in. So I logged in. It asked me what forum I wanted to go to, and I said here. When I arrived my ten minutes of work wasn't there!

GRRRRRR.

OK, I feel better now.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Just spent 10 minutes putting up a new thread. When I went to post it, I was told I hadn't logged in. So I logged in. It asked me what forum I wanted to go to, and I said here. When I arrived my ten minutes of work wasn't there!
> 
> GRRRRRR.
> 
> OK, I feel better now. *




Sometimes preperation is the difference between success and failure 

I hate having to recreate an idea, it usually is not done as well the second time around.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 21, 2002)

Ah, it was a good idea. I'm going to try the short version.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 21, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Ah, it was a good idea. I'm going to try the short version. *




A good practice for any forum, is to select your text before you post, right-click, choose "copy", and if you discover that the post failed, merely start a new post again and hit "paste".

That has saved me a LOT of headache in the past.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks! I'll remember that!


----------



## the Jester (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey, Khan, that's awesome!  I haven't had that problem for quite a while, but on long posts that is prolly well worth the extra second it'll take!


----------



## Bugaboo (Sep 21, 2002)

Yes. Always 'select' and 'copy' before posting anywhere. It's a minor memory buffer trick, but it saves oodles of frustration time.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 21, 2002)

Besides doing the "copy" thing, I will, if I know I'm going to be typing a long post, simply type it on Notepad, and then cut 'n' paste it to the thread reply box.


----------



## Jeph (Sep 21, 2002)

Another post-preserving tactic is modular installments. Just post in 2-or-3 paragraph blurbs. Aside from preserving your work, this makes the 'reply' count go up, which never hurts.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 21, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Besides doing the "copy" thing, I will, if I know I'm going to be typing a long post, simply type it on Notepad, and then cut 'n' paste it to the thread reply box. *



I sometimes do that as well - so I heartily second the good Colonel's suggestion!


----------



## pennywiz (Sep 21, 2002)

Bugaboo said:
			
		

> *Yes. Always 'select' and 'copy' before posting anywhere. It's a minor memory buffer trick, but it saves oodles of frustration time. *




I've used this trick countless times, with success, and yet-

NOW THAT _HE'S_ SAID IT, I KNOW IT MUST BE A LIE!!!


----------



## Zappo (Sep 22, 2002)

When I hit back on my browser, previous forms are still filled with the values I used.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 22, 2002)

Zappo said:
			
		

> *When I hit back on my browser, previous forms are still filled with the values I used. *




Correct. The newer versions of browsers have this ability, but sadly, not everyone has the newest versions for some reason.

I've also had a problem with a browser crash every so often, so it is kinda handy to do a pre-emptive copy of the text just in case.


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 22, 2002)

This thread should really be moved to the Meta board where it can be properly ignored by all.


----------

